# This is the fourth time...



## Suzn (Feb 8, 2012)

This is the 4th time I have given Paco beef and the 4th time he has gotten diarrhea. Yellow, watery stools several times today. I don't think I should give it to him again. I have given him thigh bones the same day that I gave him beef the last two times. Any advice?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Move on to another protein. Some dogs can't tolerate beef. Try pork.


----------



## Suzn (Feb 8, 2012)

That's what I thought. What pork cuts do you recommend? thanks for your quick response.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Any pork that isn't enhanced. Read labels, it's appalling how much pork is enhanced with sodium. That causes vomiting, diarrhea and itching in some dogs sensitive to it. Keep sodium at 100mg or less per 4 ounce serving.

Other than that caution, just shop the grocery store and see what they have that looks affordable and is not enhanced. Chops, roasts, steaks, ribs, whatever you can get for a good price. We are fortunate our dogs are little and don't eat much.  A roast could last weeks.


----------



## Suzn (Feb 8, 2012)

Can I give him anything for his diarrhea or just let it pass... no pun intended?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Some people look at diarrhea as cleansing and that stopping it is like putting your hand over your mouth when you need to throw up. Best to just get it out of there! The body knows best. 

Having said that, if it is really diarrhea which is urgent and explosive and watery - I'd be inclined to do only water until tomorrow. If it's just loose stools, I'd probably do a very small meal of something you know he tolerates well with maybe a tiny spoonful of pumpkin added in for fiber to firm the stool.


----------



## RandomMusing (Aug 27, 2011)

Suzn said:


> This is the 4th time I have given Paco beef and the 4th time he has gotten diarrhea. Yellow, watery stools several times today. I don't think I should give it to him again. I have given him thigh bones the same day that I gave him beef the last two times. Any advice?


Lily has the same problem with beef, we've tried pork and that worked fine for her.


----------

